# Australian national flag to be flown at half-mast on Monday 11 November 2019 from 10.30 am to 11.02 am



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The Australian national flag will be flown at half-mast throughout Australia on Monday 11 November 2019 from 10.30 am to 11.02 am (local time):

REMEMBRANCE DAY

Australian National Flag to fly at half-mast
Monday, 11 November 2019

To All Flag Marshals: Action Australia-wide and at Australian Overseas Posts

Remembrance Day is a day of special significance to all Australians, commemorating the loss of Australian lives in all wars, conflicts and peace operations.

On Remembrance Day, 11 November 2019, Australian Government departments and agencies are asked to observe the protocol to fly the Australian National Flag at half-mast to remember the sacrifice of all those who have died for Australia. Other organisations are welcome to participate.

The Australian National Flag should be flown at the peak from approximately 8:00 am until precisely 10:30 am (local time) when it should be adjusted to the half-mast position. At 11:02 am the Australian National Flag should be moved back to the peak for the remainder of the day. This protocol allows for the traditional ceremonial duties to be carried out, including a minute of silence from 11:00 am.

(https://www.pmc.gov.au/government/australian-national-flag/flag-network/remembrance-day-2)


----------

